# Wife Calls On The Phone



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Several men are in the locker room of a golf club. A cell phone on a bench rings and a man engages the hands
free speaker function and begins to talk. Everyone else in the room stops to listen. 

MAN: 'Hello'

WOMAN: 'Honey, it's me. Are you at the club?'

MAN: 'Yes'

WOMAN: 'I am at the mall now and found this beautiful leather coat. It's only $1,000. Is it OK if I buy it?'

MAN: 'Sure, go ahead if you like it that much.'

WOMAN: 'I also stopped by the Mercedes dealership and saw the new 2008 models. I saw one I really liked.' 

MAN: 'How much?'

WOMAN: '$390,000'

MAN: 'OK, but for that price I want it with all the options.'

WOMAN: 'Great! Oh, and one more thing...the house I wanted last year is back on the market. They're asking

$950,000' for it.

MAN: 'Well, then go ahead and give them an offer of $800,000. They will probably take it. If not, we can go the

extra $150,000 if it's really a pretty good price.'

WOMAN: 'OK. I'll see you later! I love you so much!' 

MAN: 'Bye! I love you, too.'

The man hangs up. The other men in the locker room are staring at him in astonishment, mouths agape.

He turns and asks: 'Anyone know who this phone belongs to?'


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

:lol: Nice thats funny


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

lol


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Heard this one a couple of times! Always good for a laugh!


----------



## Randy Watson (Oct 18, 2010)

hilarious


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Been there...done that...

!rolling


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

It's a pity there is not a /facepalm emote for this board. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Draconis said:


> It's a pity there is not a /facepalm emote for this board. :lol:


*Here...this should do...*


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Been there...done that...
> 
> !rolling


remind me if we are ever to meet NOT to bring my cell phone


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Now, this is Definitely Funny!!! :lol:


----------

